# Renommer fichier via un autre fichier



## hercut (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Dans ma compta, nous renommons nos factures comme sur le relevé de la banque. ( 20220131 libellé montant.pdf)
J'ai déjà un script via Hazel qui renomme correctement ma facture grâce aux informations se trouvant de dans (date, Libellé et montant)
Mais, hazel ne semble pas pouvoir rechercher une information dans un fichier différent de celui qu'il traite.

Aujourd'hui, j'ai mes factures et mon relevé de Banque dans le même dossier.
J'aimerais éventuellement,
Vérifier le nom des factures.
Si le nom se trouve dans le relevé.
Vérifier la date.
Si la date ne correspond pas avec la ligne du relevé.
Changer la date du fichier par celle dans le relevé.

Auriez-vous une possibilité de faire ça via un script que je pourrais intégrer dans hazel ?
Ou par le biais peut être de Raccourci.
L'idée et que ça soit automatique.

Merci beaucoup.


----------

